# Looking for availability of Cast Iron billits here in Alberta



## Walter Maisey (Feb 25, 2017)

I am building a 0.800 scaled bench hand shaper to a circa 1900 of French design and having an awful time locating any kind (shape) here in Canada, I can get any type and size in the US but the shipping cost is a disaster, can any member direct me to the source in Alberta, I have tried Metal Supermarket in Calgary and they don't even stock it, they can order it probably from US, but that's the same as me ordering,



Edmund,


----------



## Tom O (Feb 25, 2017)

I needed some 4" cast iron and got it from here.
http://www.google.ca/search?client=...ved=0ahUKEwiokoafv6zSAhUCwYMKHervDhMQvwUIFigA


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 25, 2017)

Tom O said:


> I needed some 4" cast iron and got it from here.
> http://www.google.ca/search?client=...ved=0ahUKEwiokoafv6zSAhUCwYMKHervDhMQvwUIFigA



Thank you Tom,
    a few questions, can you say was it slab or 4" round?, course or fine grain do you know, 

Edmund


----------



## PeterT (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm keen on this too Tom. Can you volunteer some approximate prices?
I was after round rods of ~1.5" diameter & unfortunately could only see USA sources in 1-2 foot sections. The price wasn't bad but the (UPS) shipping dinger fees was a killer.
http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8386-cast-iron.aspx
But I have some projects that would benefit from rectangular bars & slabs.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 27, 2017)

When I bought my roundstock it was as below, That was 2 years ago I'll see what I can find out I belive they are still there.
4" x 12 = $60.00
4.5" x 12 = $80.00
5" x 12 = $ 90.00


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

Tom O said:


> When I bought my roundstock it was as below, That was 2 years ago I'll see what I can find out I belive they are still there.
> 4" x 12 = $60.00
> 4.5" x 12 = $80.00
> 5" x 12 = $ 90.00



That's very good of you Tom, I do appreciate, at your own convenience there is no rush at this end, 

On another note, I'm searching for a 3/8-12 acme tap any members have any suggestion, I really would like to keep it in Canada if possible, even used (second hand) would do,


----------



## PeterT (Feb 27, 2017)

Someone else was looking for leadscrew type taps. They are not super common it seems. At least around here.
Maybe try Thomas Skinner.

or ebay, not in Canada but will ship
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Zyltech-ACME...883873?hash=item4af6b8c421:g:~z4AAOSwSzdXC6t1


----------



## Alexander (Feb 27, 2017)

Acme taps are quite expensive so be ready for that. I just checked kbc but they dont have anything that small. Darn it! I gave up looking for my acme tap because 7/8 acme tap was $150-$270


----------



## Alexander (Feb 27, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Maybe try Thomas Skinner.



Call DGI supply. They have all the same tooling as TS but there prices are cheaper.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Someone else was looking for leadscrew type taps. They are not super common it seems. At least around here.
> Maybe try Thomas Skinner.
> 
> or ebay, not in Canada but will ship
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Zyltech-ACME...883873?hash=item4af6b8c421:g:~z4AAOSwSzdXC6t1



Yes Peter, I have my eye on that one if all else fails, thanks for going to the trouble and the help, I did a stupid thing, brain dead, I forgot I needed two nuts for the threaded rod I bought, so I figure for roughly the same cost I might as well have the tap and make my own nuts,


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Acme taps are quite expensive so be ready for that. I just checked kbc but they dont have anything that small. Darn it! I gave up looking for my acme tap because 7/8 acme tap was $150-$270



Thanks very much for the link Alexander,


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Call DGI supply. They have all the same tooling as TS but there prices are cheaper.



Thank you I will give them a try, appreciate all your input,


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

Alexander said:


> Call DGI supply. They have all the same tooling as TS but there prices are cheaper.


 
DGI no list for Acme taps, T Skinner have one, I guess ok if in production, $172.00 for 3/8-12, but for 2 holes out of the question, thanks anyway

Edmund....


----------



## Alexander (Feb 27, 2017)

DGI can get the tap you want and it will probably be cheaper than TS email my buddy and tell him this code is from his KAR catalog 311566. that will be a single pas 3/8-12 acme tap. his email is cvanmil@dgisupply.ca


----------



## Walter Maisey (Feb 27, 2017)

Alexander said:


> DGI can get the tap you want and it will probably be cheaper than TS email my buddy and tell him this code is from his KAR catalog 311566. that will be a single pas 3/8-12 acme tap. his email is cvanmil@dgisupply.ca



Thank you, I have sent an email for a quote,

Edmund


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2017)

Tom O said:


> When I bought my roundstock it was as below, That was 2 years ago I'll see what I can find out I belive they are still there.
> 4" x 12 = $60.00....



So I called Sovereign today. Apparently they did offer CI off-cuts once upon a time from work they were doing then, but are now completely out that material &/or side of the business. He said they do custom castings & specific CI production work, but anyways no more off-cut logs or bars. Dangit. Thanks for providing lead anyway.

I'm starting to think I'm going to save up an order from Speedy Metal in USA & have it shipped to one of those cross border depots. I might pop down to Montana for an RC event spring/summer anyway. The USA shipping isn't too bad, its the Canadian side & UPS dinger fees which is the only way they ship.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 13, 2017)

I have some cast iron - through its not a 4" - I think I have a piece that is 2.25 and another that is a 3+


----------



## Walter Maisey (Mar 13, 2017)

Tom Kitta said:


> I have some cast iron - through its not a 4" - I think I have a piece that is 2.25 and another that is a 3+



Tom, are you talking round or flat (slab),


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 13, 2017)

Round only.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Mar 13, 2017)

Tom Kitta said:


> Round only.



Right, to bad, I'm sure Tom T will be interested, as a newcomer I would have given him first choice, 

Edmund..........


----------



## Walter Maisey (Mar 13, 2017)

Walter Maisey said:


> Right, to bad, I'm sure Tom T will be interested, as a newcomer I would have given him first choice,
> 
> Edmund..........



Sorry, I meant Peter T.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for thinking of me. Sorry been a bit preoccupied lately. I also had a brain fart on my drawings & concluded circular disc shape wont work very well in any orientation just based on the rectangular-ish dimensions - other than lopping major sides off a log which just isn't practical. I was able to make some chuck plates from some ground cast aluminum stock I had on hand which worked out ok, at least for now. plates My major headache when I have some time is resolving my lathe issue.


----------

